# Big hog down!



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Just got back from bow hunting for 6 days and had a blast. Stuck my personal best hog and ended up being much bigger than I thought when I stuck her. We didn't have a scale to way her but we took one to the sale that went 218 and she was much bigger than him. For reference I'm 5'11 and 175.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

nice slab of bacon ya got there...great job!!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great Job and congrats


----------



## PocketPerch (Nov 2, 2011)

*chops*

great job on laying the chops down!


----------

